# Furries and asspats



## Poison Jam (Jan 2, 2013)

Is it just our fandom that, whenever someone posts a drama that is incredibly minor, will give the OP asspats. Usually the OP will post something along the line of "Sick of being a nice guy", "Thinking about leaving", etc etc and everyone will immediately jump in with the asspats 

seems like people just use FAF and (especially) FA Journals as a personal Hugbox


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 2, 2013)

On the main site, yes.
Here, not so much.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 2, 2013)

FAF a personal hugbox? You need to lurk more.


----------



## Saga (Jan 2, 2013)

LOL the forums are a whole different world.
The only nice people on here leave after a week or two.


----------



## Kenzie (Jan 3, 2013)

Well I'm new here but mostly I've just seen a lot of yelling and complaining so far.


----------



## Machine (Jan 3, 2013)

Kenzie said:


> Well I'm new here but mostly I've just seen a lot of yelling and complaining so far.


This is a machine of hate. We are just the cogs and the gears.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 3, 2013)

FaF is a hugbox of hate and pain.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 3, 2013)

Moth said:


> This is a machine of hate. We are just the cogs and the gears.



Cogs and gears imply we are needed and important.

HUGBOX MENTALITY!!! >:[[[[[[[[[[[


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jan 3, 2013)

Geez, how do these people even manage to get banned so quickly?


----------



## Kenzie (Jan 3, 2013)

Moth said:


> This is a machine of hate. We are just the cogs and the gears.


So does that mean that all the happy animals everywhere is just cover to draw people in to be grinded up and fed to the machine of hate?


----------



## Tiamat (Jan 3, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> Geez, how do these people even manage to get banned so quickly?



Aetius is on the money, (See below)


----------



## Machine (Jan 3, 2013)

Kenzie said:


> So does that mean that all the happy animals everywhere is just cover to draw people in to be grinded up and fed to the machine of hate?


Inflated rubber wolves with two oversized cocks and four pairs of gigantic breasts are not happy animals.

I'll be more at peace thinking that we grind furfags up into fertilizer, though.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 3, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> Geez, how do these people even manage to get banned so quickly?



Invasion of the Body Snatchers Sock Puppets.


----------



## thebronychip (Jan 3, 2013)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> FaF is a hugbox of hate and pain.


so its like getting hugged by a cactus?


----------



## Machine (Jan 3, 2013)

Aetius said:


> Invasion of the Body Snatchers Sock Puppets.


It's like the Thing put on a fursuit and went crawling around FaF on its spider legs of dread.


----------



## BioWulf (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm pretty new here and let me tell you, I'd _never _try to use this place as a hug box...
It's not exactly the most friendly place I've been -_-


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jan 3, 2013)

BioWulf said:


> I'm pretty new here and let me tell you, I'd _never _try to use this place as a hug box...
> It's not exactly the most friendly place I've been -_-


Awww. They grow up so fast!


----------



## BioWulf (Jan 3, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> Awww. They grow up so fast!


I will agree that at first it was a bit of a shock...
Now though I'm used to it, but hopefully thin place won't change me....


----------



## Joey (Jan 3, 2013)

BioWulf said:


> I'm pretty new here and let me tell you, I'd _never _try to use this place as a hug box...
> It's not exactly the most friendly place I've been -_-



Fuck you too.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 3, 2013)

cyanogen said:


> LOL the forums are a whole different world.
> The only nice people on here leave after a week or two.


I am offended by this >:C


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 3, 2013)

cyanogen said:


> LOL the forums are a whole different world.
> The only nice people on here leave after a week or two.


Wtf I'm nice fuck you :V


----------



## Taralack (Jan 3, 2013)

cyanogen said:


> LOL the forums are a whole different world.
> The only nice people on here leave after a week or two.



Well excuuuuuuuse me princess


----------



## Recel (Jan 3, 2013)

Sylvester Fox said:


> Fuck you too.





Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I am offended by this >:C





d.batty said:


> Wtf I'm nice fuck you :V





Toraneko said:


> Well excuuuuuuuse me princess



Lead by example... "Fuck you! Hope you die! We're nice hurr durr!"


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 3, 2013)

cyanogen said:


> LOL the forums are a whole different world.
> The only nice people on here leave after a week or two.



Burn in hell
i just wanted to be trendy too.


----------



## badlands (Jan 3, 2013)

Poison Jam said:


> seems like people just use FAF and (especially) FA Journals as a personal Hugbox



err... since when has this place been a hugbox? a box of flesh eating, bad tempered wombats maybe


----------



## BioWulf (Jan 3, 2013)

I would just like to verify that I _am _a nice person


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 3, 2013)

BioWulf said:


> I would just like to verify that I _am _a nice person



That starts to change when your post count gets higher


----------



## Ansitru (Jan 3, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> That starts to change when your post count gets higher



Speak for yourself. I was rude from the start. :V


----------



## BioWulf (Jan 3, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> That starts to change when your post count gets higher


Damnit!
i don't know what to do now


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 3, 2013)

FAF, a hugbox? Which FAF have you been watching?


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jan 3, 2013)

No, FA is quite often a hugbox. The forums are not. It's better that way. 

Here I can call people mean things and they won't cry. :v


----------



## BRN (Jan 3, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> That starts to change when your post count gets higher



My first posts were CaptainCool style. Now I'm SIXi and people like me and it's scary. ;~;

I try my hardest, but the only people who abuse the fuck out of me are the mods. Sad times.


----------



## Retro (Jan 3, 2013)

I haven't seen any asspatting here, which is good since if everyone's always happy and positive, nobody can deal with negativity and learn that life isn't always positive, causing them to live in a metaphorical bubble. Not being able to deal with negativity makes one have a huge mental breakdown when things go wrong and they don't have someone to pat them on the ass and tell them "Oh, it's going to be fine". These days, there are lots of negative situations that people can get into, so it's crucial to be able to overcome negative situations without the asspatting.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 3, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> On the main site, yes.
> Here, not so much.



Yes. Here we do the opposite where we try act edgy as fuck and will, given the chance, always try to establish the fact that we in particular are above the rest of the fandom. All furries but me are awful. I'm different. I'm superior.

That is this entire forum's mindset. Don't you fucking deny it.


----------



## Demache (Jan 3, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> FAF, a hugbox? Which FAF have you been watching?


FaF is a hugbox. But only so we can get closer and stab you in the back with a rusty knife.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 3, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Yes. Here we do the opposite where we try act edgy as fuck and will, given the chance, always try to establish the fact that we in particular are above the rest of the fandom. All furries but me are awful. I'm different. I'm superior.
> 
> That is this entire forum's mindset. Don't you fucking deny it.



FAF furries in a nutshell.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 3, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Yes. Here we do the opposite where we try act edgy as fuck and will, given the chance, always try to establish the fact that we in particular are above the rest of the fandom. All furries but me are awful. I'm different. I'm superior.



If the shit fits, wear it B)


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 3, 2013)

I appreciate FAF because it'snot a hug box. You come on here and say "hay gaiz i am in love with the companion cube is that weird?" looking for acceptance, but all you'll find here is the ridicule you would undoubtedly find in the real world. FAF can be a bit too cynical and harsh IMO but it's worth enduring for the good times. 

 There are nice members here they just aren't as vocal as the ones who will (rightfully) verbally destroy you for being a dingus.



> FAF furries in a nutshell.


Haha, excellent.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jan 3, 2013)

Faf is the only sieve for the fandom. The "Wizard Merlin's" hugbox established in SoCal long ago was a very bad thing for the fandom as a whole, and it's been suffering since. I don't really want to associate with a fandom that is so open to borderline criminal individuals. We've heard even asspats of criminals on mainsite because they were "popufurs." I can associate with the good individuals, but until the asspat stops, the fandom will still have a festering core.

So yeah, blame butthurt, fat, balding drama queen men from SoCal on the state of the fandom. FAF is a great way to stop the stink, so keep it up guys!


----------



## Machine (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm only nice to smart people.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 3, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Faf is the only sieve for the fandom. The "Wizard Merlin's" hugbox established in SoCal long ago was a very bad thing for the fandom as a whole, and it's been suffering since. I don't really want to associate with a fandom that is so open to borderline criminal individuals. We've heard even asspats of criminals on mainsite because they were "popufurs." I can associate with the good individuals, but until the asspat stops, the fandom will still have a festering core.



THOSE DAMN CRIMINALS

I like your appeal to authority, making it seem like there are two distinct sets of people when in reality every single person commits a criminal act at some point in time. I'm not a very shallow person, so I have my own set of morals and I don't use the specific laws in whatever state I happen to be living in at the time as a moral constitution to judge everyone.

Can't you people think for yourselves? :V


----------



## Calemeyr (Jan 3, 2013)

Ricky said:


> THOSE DAMN CRIMINALS
> 
> I like your appeal to authority, making it seem like there are two distinct sets of people when in reality every single person commits a criminal act at some point in time. I'm not a very shallow person, so I have my own set of morals and I don't use the specific laws in whatever state I happen to be living in at the time as a moral constitution to judge everyone.
> 
> Can't you people think for yourselves? :V


Ok then, violent crimes. Crimes that involve rape, bestiality, and child molestation. Let's not get caught up with semantics. That is what I was referring to. And yet, there are furries out there who feel individuals who molested children/took advantage of young teens should be allowed at cons. I've seen pics of these guys at cons, probably with the hotel not knowing they have a registered sex offender (serious one) walking around their halls where there might be minors. A certain furry juggalo is an example.


----------



## Joey (Jan 3, 2013)

Recel said:


> Lead by example... "Fuck you! Hope you die! We're nice hurr durr!"



Do I really _HAVE_ to use the colon V emoticon to convey snotty sarcasm?


----------



## Ricky (Jan 3, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Ok then, violent crimes. Crimes that involve rape, bestiality, and child molestation. Let's not get caught up with semantics. That is what I was referring to. And yet, there are furries out there who feel individuals who molested children/took advantage of young teens should be allowed at cons. I've seen pics of these guys at cons, probably with the hotel not knowing they have a registered sex offender (serious one) walking around their halls where there might be minors. A certain furry juggalo is an example.



"Registered sex offender" is also a term I shy away from a lot of the time, because it can mean so many different things. I've known people who are "registered sex offenders" because he had sex with some chick when he was 19 and she was "underage" (17) and had buyer's remorse. People even get thrown into that category for "exposing themselves" jerking off in a porn theater. Those aren't outliers; that kind of shit happens all the time. I also make a distinction between people who download pictures and actual child molesters.

I agree that it's fucked up having them in a hypersexualized con where there are minors walking around. Cons are sexualized enough I think they should be 18+ anyway. Then you don't even have to worry about it.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jan 3, 2013)

Ricky said:


> "Registered sex offender" is also a term I shy away from a lot of the time, because it can mean so many different things. I've known people who are "registered sex offenders" because he had sex with some chick when he was 19 and she was "underage" (17) and had buyer's remorse. People even get thrown into that category for "exposing themselves" jerking off in a porn theater. Those aren't outliers; that kind of shit happens all the time. I also make a distinction between people who download pictures and actual child molesters.
> 
> I agree that it's fucked up having them in a hypersexualized con where there are minors walking around. Cons are sexualized enough I think they should be 18+ anyway. Then you don't even have to worry about it.


Ok, yeah I agree with this whole post. I meant the serious sex offenders in mine, the ones who act on it and are clearly taking advantage of minors, not some 17 year old/ 19 year old relationship. What if they became involved when one was 15 and the other 17? It would be ok for 2 years then? And yet 15 is a little young. Also, when you have a 5 year old getting labeled that because he hugged his teacher, that's just fucking stupid. 

And maybe cons should be 18+...though that would bring the freaks out....maybe we can have a couple 18+ cons for the "strange people" and regular cons for the rest, with 18+ panels/age restricted sections for the people who are less blatant about the porn side of things.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 3, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> What if they became involved when one was 15 and the other 17? It would be ok for 2 years then? And yet 15 is a little young.



15 and 17 is fine, IMO.

The first boy I was ever with was 16, and I was 23 at the time. And that was at a con.

That was in Georgia though, so it's A-OKAY ;3




In all honesty, I think it depends on the situation and the people in question. Some younger people are mature and some are not. If someone is going to a con just to creep on minors that's pretty fucked-up and people should say something about it. I know there are furries who encourage this behavior and that's pretty fucked-up, too. Simply making the cons 18+ would get rid of all these problems.


----------



## BioWulf (Jan 3, 2013)

^this!
Im technically 16, but apparently I look and act mid-twenties
I think it all depends on the maturity of the person in question.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 3, 2013)

Ricky said:


> "Registered sex offender" is also a term I shy away from a lot of the time, because it can mean so many different things. I've known people who are "registered sex offenders" because he had sex with some chick when he was 19 and she was "underage" (17) and had buyer's remorse. People even get thrown into that category for "exposing themselves" jerking off in a porn theater. Those aren't outliers; that kind of shit happens all the time. I also make a distinction between people who download pictures and actual child molesters.
> 
> I agree that it's fucked up having them in a hypersexualized con where there are minors walking around. Cons are sexualized enough I think they should be 18+ anyway. Then you don't even have to worry about it.



One of the people I know from the states says someone he knew almost became a sex offender because they were urinating in the woods at the side of the road. They escaped the title because they were a police officer.

Obviously this story may be exposed to chinese whispers.



Toshabi said:


> That starts to change when your post count gets higher



Nope.


----------



## Delta Fox (Jan 3, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Yes. Here we do the opposite where we try act edgy as fuck and will, given the chance, always try to establish the fact that we in particular are above the rest of the fandom. All furries but me are awful. I'm different. I'm superior.
> 
> That is this entire forum's mindset. Don't you fucking deny it.



I resent that I'm a horrible furfag bastard


----------



## LemonJayde (Jan 3, 2013)

Ansitru said:


> Speak for yourself. I was rude from the start. :V


Being rude is the #1 rule of survival on FAF


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 3, 2013)

LemonJayde said:


> Being rude is the #1 rule of survival on FAF



I wish you coulda seen Rilvor. He was so elegant yet awesome. 

Nothing gold can stay though.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 3, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Yes. Here we do the opposite where we try act edgy as fuck and will, given the chance, always try to establish the fact that we in particular are above the rest of the fandom. All furries but me are awful. I'm different. I'm superior.
> 
> That is this entire forum's mindset. Don't you fucking deny it.


Because there's too much cutesy crap on the Internet


----------



## Ricky (Jan 3, 2013)

LemonJayde said:


> Being rude is the #1 rule of survival on FAF



Being honest and not sugar-coating things isn't rude, IMO. It's just blunt.

I don't think a lot of people here are actually rude.

Compared to the rest of the fandom it might seem that way, however :V


----------



## Saga (Jan 3, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Burn in hell
> i just wanted to be trendy too.


You aren't helping your argument very much by saying that.
EDIT: I found your hidden text there just now


----------



## Saga (Jan 3, 2013)

LemonJayde said:


> Being rude is the #1 rule of survival on FAF


New avatar, me gusta.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 3, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Being honest and not sugar-coating things isn't rude, IMO. It's just blunt.
> 
> I don't think a lot of people here are actually rude.
> 
> Compared to the rest of the fandom it might seem that way, however :V



FAF is more of a comedy house than anything. Those that walk into here not knowing this quickly become the material for the day's performances.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 3, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> FAF is more of a comedy house than anything. Those that walk into here not knowing this quickly become the material for the day's performances.



I've never had much sympathy for people who can't take a joke >.>


----------



## ZerX (Jan 3, 2013)

I only read this forum for the LoLz.
oh man furries and their drama is so fucking funny to me.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 3, 2013)

FAF isn't so much of a hugbox, but more of a gigantic rusty bear trap. If you don't set it off, you will not get clamped.


----------



## Recel (Jan 3, 2013)

Sylvester Fox said:


> Do I really _HAVE_ to use the colon V emoticon to convey snotty sarcasm?



YES YOU DO! Now go back to your den!


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 3, 2013)

Recel said:


> YES YOU DO! Now go back to your den!



He doesn't have to, but not everyone can detect sarcasm.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 3, 2013)

I find it funny that some folks on the main site dont like FAF...not realizing in the past the admins for the main site come from FAF


----------



## Recel (Jan 3, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> He doesn't have to, but not everyone can detect sarcasm.



It's not as much as to detect, but to actually believe there is sarcasm in the first place with all the weird people around.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 3, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> FAF isn't so much of a hugbox, but more of a gigantic rusty bear trap. If you don't set it off, you will not get clamped.



I like poking it with a stick :lol:


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 3, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Being honest and not sugar-coating things isn't rude, IMO. It's just blunt.
> 
> I don't think a lot of people here are actually rude.
> 
> Compared to the rest of the fandom it might seem that way, however :V



Only a few people put on the tough guy attitude around here. Rest are ok.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 3, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Only a few people put on the tough guy attitude around here. Rest are ok.


Rest of us are luvablesnuggable rly

... tolerable

Sane?

... wont bite your head off


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 3, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Being honest and not sugar-coating things isn't rude, IMO. It's just blunt.
> 
> I don't think a lot of people here are actually rude.
> 
> Compared to the rest of the fandom it might seem that way, however :V


I'd say this is the crux of the problem with a lot of newcomers. They expect FAFers to welcome them with open, fuzzy arms. However I find FAF is a pretty 'realistic' place in that people here will call you out for being a self-absorved perv (or whatever the case is). That's how real life works. You don't walk into a group of new people and start talking about your very personal biz. If you did you'd get proper rebuked .

I don't think a lot of people are rude either. There are the cynics and there is a spectrum of bullshit acceptance. You'll see a pitiably naive noob and either kindly tell them that they are in the wrong place or you'll instantly call them out and make fun of them. I'm in the middle. I don't make fun, but I'll sure as hell watch as y'all do. 



> FAF isn't so much of a hugbox, but more of a gigantic rusty bear trap. If you don't set it off, you will not get clamped.


Well put and so true.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 3, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Only a few people put on the tough guy attitude around here. Rest are ok.



I usually see more internet tough guys on FA journals riddled with drama.


----------



## Saga (Jan 3, 2013)

Does anyone know why the mods "silenced" dragon_brain?


----------



## BioWulf (Jan 3, 2013)

I reckon this site will teach a lot of people about reality xD
Especially what to say, what to keep to yourself and the harshness of it as well.


----------



## LemonJayde (Jan 3, 2013)

cyanogen said:


> New avatar, me gusta.


Why thank you  Whenever you post, I can only read it in an Australian accent because of your kangaroo avatar xD


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 3, 2013)

BioWulf said:


> I reckon this site will teach a lot of people about reality xD
> Especially what to say, what to keep to yourself and the harshness of it as well.



I find IRL to be a lot more like FA than FAF if anything, but that's probably because I live in the faggot hugbox known as California.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 3, 2013)

BioWulf said:


> I reckon this site will teach a lot of people about reality xD
> Especially what to say, what to keep to yourself and the harshness of it as well.


Like someone said before that's a good thing. Better someone get a scalding on here than in real life. If you can't take the heat get out of ... life?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 3, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> I find IRL to be a lot more like FA than FAF if anything, but that's probably because I live in the faggot hugbox known as California.


For once I can agree with you.


----------



## Percy (Jan 3, 2013)

cyanogen said:


> LOL the forums are a whole different world.
> The only nice people on here leave after a week or two.


Hello c:


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 3, 2013)

Percy said:


> Hello c:



Go away, you're horrible.


----------



## badlands (Jan 3, 2013)

cyanogen said:


> LOL the forums are a whole different world.
> The only nice people on here leave after a week or two.



i try to be nice but it's hard when confronted with some of the amoeba-brained byproducts of vegetable buggery that come from the main site on occasion.


----------



## Saga (Jan 3, 2013)

Percy said:


> Hello c:


It doesn't necessarily mean that the only ones left are nasty and horrible.
It means that the "hewwo im a furry and I liek puppies and soft warm fun fun sparklezz!" people have been weeded out by the sane people.


----------



## Percy (Jan 3, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Go away, you're horrible.


Oh, okay.


----------



## LemonJayde (Jan 3, 2013)

We unleash our inner motherfuckers when people like Hypno Lover from the Otherkin thread come along and ask for asspats :>


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 3, 2013)

Ricky said:


> I like poking it with a stick :lol:



Put dog poop on the end of it and see how people will react. It will be a fun experiment.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 3, 2013)

LemonJayde said:


> We unleash our inner motherfuckers when people like Hypno Lover from the Otherkin thread come along and ask for asspats :>



I have no "inner motherfucker" even though Freud would adamantly disagree :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 3, 2013)

cyanogen said:


> It doesn't necessarily mean that the only ones left are nasty and horrible.
> It means that the "hewwo im a furry and I liek puppies and soft warm fun fun sparklezz!" people have been weeded out by the sane people.





> Join Date: Oct 2012



HAE GUISE IVE BEEN HERE A LONG TIME GUISE GUISE GUISE IM GONNA TELL YOU EXACTLY HOW FAF WORKS CMERE GUISE I GOT THIS FIGURED OUT GUISE


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 3, 2013)

Ricky said:


> I have no "inner motherfucker" even though Freud would adamantly disagree :V




You want to kill your father and fuck your mother?


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 3, 2013)

Percy said:


> Oh, okay.



Ignore them we can be nice together :c


----------



## Ricky (Jan 3, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> You want to kill your father and fuck your mother?



According to him, yes.

I still don't know what the hell he was sniffing he was talking about.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 3, 2013)

Ricky said:


> According to him, yes.
> 
> I still don't know what the hell he was going on about.



To him, everyone is a Motherfucker. 
[yt]X0DeIqJm4vM[/yt]


----------



## Saga (Jan 3, 2013)

Gibby said:


> HAE GUISE IVE BEEN HERE A LONG TIME GUISE GUISE GUISE IM GONNA TELL YOU EXACTLY HOW FAF WORKS CMERE GUISE I GOT THIS FIGURED OUT GUISE


This is month 4.
Be reminded that a lot of new people disappear after 10-20 post counts. Also, that hypno lover lasted. 2. hours. and dragon brain lasted. 2. days. 
*OLDIE.*


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jan 3, 2013)

cyanogen said:


> This is month 4.
> Be reminded that a lot of new people disappear after 10-20 post counts. Also, that hypno lover lasted. 2. hours. and dragon brain lasted. 2. days.
> *OLDIE.*


Don't mind him, his wrinkly ass is resentful towards all that's young.


----------



## Recel (Jan 3, 2013)

cyanogen said:


> This is month 4.
> Be reminded that a lot of new people disappear after 10-20 post counts. Also, that hypno lover lasted. 2. hours. and dragon brain lasted. 2. days.
> *OLDIE.*



And some disappear after years. Your point is?


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 3, 2013)

cyanogen said:


> This is month 4.
> Be reminded that a lot of new people disappear after 10-20 post counts. Also, that hypno lover lasted. 2. hours. and dragon brain lasted. 2. days.
> *OLDIE.*


pft, most of them barely make it to 20 without being banned


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 3, 2013)

cyanogen said:


> This is month 4.
> Be reminded that a lot of new people disappear after 10-20 post counts. Also, that hypno lover lasted. 2. hours. and dragon brain lasted. 2. days.
> *OLDIE.*



That's like a 6-year-old boy claiming he's not a kid.



Hinalle K. said:


> Don't mind him, his wrinkly ass is resentful towards all that's young.



NOW YE LISSEN HERE, YOUNG WHIPPERSNAPPER...


----------



## Saga (Jan 3, 2013)

Recel said:


> And some disappear after years. Your point is?


SOMEONE HELP IM BEING DOUBLE TEAMED :V


----------



## LemonJayde (Jan 3, 2013)

Gibby said:


> NOW YE LISSEN HERE, YOUNG WHIPPERSNAPPER...


*kicks you in the shin*


----------



## Recel (Jan 3, 2013)

cyanogen said:


> SOMEONE HELP IM BEING DOUBLE TEAMED :V



Quick! To the mod mobile! Nana-nana-nana-nana... ban-man! nana-nana-nana-BAN-MAM! Ban-man! Ban-man. Nana-nana-nan... BAN-MAAAAAAN!


----------



## Saga (Jan 3, 2013)

LemonJayde said:


> *kicks you in the shin*


 Ask and you shall receive!


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 3, 2013)

God cyanogen are you OK? I feel like I should give you an asspat or hug to help you get over these mean forum members. They aren't true fuwwies. :V


----------



## LemonJayde (Jan 3, 2013)

WE ALL LOVE GIBBY, CYANOGEN.


----------



## Saga (Jan 3, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> God cyanogen are you OK? I feel like I should give you an asspat or hug to help you get over these mean forum members. They aren't true fuwwies. :V


aaaannnndddd you missed the point.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 3, 2013)

cyanogen said:


> SOMEONE HELP IM BEING DOUBLE TEAMED :V



Seriously though, you're newfag as hell.

You're about 3 months in to actually being on FAF, you pose as an oldfag, have a minimal postcount, act as if you know a lot about FAF, proving you know little at the same time, and readily suck on an _actual_ oldfag's e-dick in your sig.

I personally don't think that the newfag/oldfag thing matters - neither do most people - but claiming you're an old member when you've only just freaking started just makes anyone look a bit on the retarded side, jussayin.


----------



## Recel (Jan 3, 2013)

cyanogen said:


> aaaannnndddd you missed the point.



And for that you will be brought down by a nazi batman mod with a messerschmitt!


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 3, 2013)

cyanogen said:


> aaaannnndddd you missed the point.


What did I miss? Were we not ragging on weenie noobs there? 

I'm more-freshman than you, but I reserve my right to laugh at noobs like Hypno Lover.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 3, 2013)

When the whole world laughs at you, make a thread in the R&R to baww about it.


----------



## Recel (Jan 3, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> When the whole world laughs at you, you make a thread in the R&R to baww about it.



I wish one day you would follow your own advice!


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 3, 2013)

Recel said:


> I wish one day you would follow your own advice!



Why would you say that? Should I make a thread on how the FAF people hates me and my fascist policies or take up your suggestion to hang myself? :V


----------



## Recel (Jan 3, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Why would you say that? Should I make a thread on how the FAF people hates me and my fascist policies or take up your suggestion to hang myself? :V



Why chose? One at a time... one at a time... :V


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 3, 2013)

Recel said:


> Why chose? One at a time... one at a time... :V



Either both or STFU and DIAF. :V


----------



## Recel (Jan 3, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Either both or STFU and DIAF. :V



Fine. Than hang your self, and start typing before you pass out! Good, clean family fun... in a can.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 3, 2013)

Recel said:


> Fine. Than hang your self, and start typing before you pass out! Good, clean family fun... in a can.



A death knight hanging his/herself isn't much fun. It gets boring...and you get a stiff neck.


----------



## Recel (Jan 3, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> A death knight hanging *his/herself* isn't much fun. It gets boring...and you get a stiff neck.



For one, MAKE UP YOUR MIND! Do you have a noodle between your legs or not? It's not that hard to decipher!

For two, than ask a *priest* to resurrect you. Not your shady warlock friend. You'll be alive and kicking and ready to die in no time!


----------



## Saga (Jan 3, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> What did I miss? Were we not ragging on weenie noobs there?
> 
> I'm more-freshman than you, but I reserve my right to laugh at noobs like Hypno Lover.


I wasn't defending him at all though. (to clear that up). I said that most of FAF users weren't fluffy and frilly like most noobs becuse some of them (noobs) expect that.
It came across like I was saying that FAF regulars are mean, however.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 3, 2013)

Ladies please. 

Furpile and make up :V


----------



## Saga (Jan 3, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Seriously though, you're newfag as hell.
> 
> You're about 3 months in to actually being on FAF, you pose as an oldfag, have a minimal postcount, act as if you know a lot about FAF, proving you know little at the same time, and readily suck on an _actual_ oldfag's e-dick in your sig.
> 
> I personally don't think that the newfag/oldfag thing matters - neither do most people - but claiming you're an old member when you've only just freaking started just makes anyone look a bit on the retarded side, jussayin.


Please give me a quote of where I actually said "Im an old member".
*sees funny post*
*sees another post that coincides with first one*
*makes sig about it*.
SO SORRY FOR BRINGING SOME HUMOR TO FAF


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 3, 2013)

cyanogen said:


> Please give me a quote of where I actually said "Im an old member".





cyanogen said:


> This is month 4.
> Be reminded that a lot of new people disappear after 10-20 post counts.  Also, that hypno lover lasted. 2. hours. and dragon brain lasted. 2.  days.
> *OLDIE.*





> *sees funny post*
> *sees another post that coincides with first one*
> *makes sig about it*.



It's a direct member callout that I'm pointing out. Unless you're e.g. plugging an artist or something like that, it's generally seen as pretty stupid. Positive call-outs look sycophantic thus frowned upon and then you have the other way around, where negative call-outs are blatantly against the rules. The former isn't against the rules, but it's basically a newfagflag so don't be too surprised to see it picked on by anybody.



> SO SORRY FOR BRINGING SOME HUMOR TO FAF



where


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 3, 2013)

Gibby said:


> where



These thread responses.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh jeez Cyanogen what's with the new sig? ._.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 3, 2013)

Damn. I wish I had the power to cripple people like Gibby does.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 3, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Damn. I wish I had the power to cripple people like Gibby does.



*flexes e-biceps*


----------



## BRN (Jan 3, 2013)

It's okay and acceptable to not act superior


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 3, 2013)

SIX said:


> It's okay and acceptable to not act superior



no it isn't


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 3, 2013)

Y'all are cray cray


----------



## Recel (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh the tension! The drama! The emotions! :V

But a bit back on topic, and something your looovely conversation sprung to mind... 
I can understand people don't want a hug-box, don't want ass-pats and such, but sometime, to me at least, it seems like there's a kind of fear of appearing nice. I mean, most of the time you only see people jump on each others words, but you rarely see people say "You're a cool guy" or something like that. It's like anything that can be remotely viewed as a "hug-box mentality" or ass-pats is feared and shunned.

But why is that? Hug-box means telling someone a whole lot of white lies just to make him feel better. Ass-pats are on the same line. You exaggerate something positive to make the other feel even better, or shrink a bad thing for the same effect. But saying you like someone isn't either, if you really mean it. So what's the fear of it?

It's like people avoid one extreme by going into the other. And the worst is, people label it as normal behaviour. It. Is. Not. Of course subtly they give the good messages too, but why is the subtlety needed so much? If you can tell someone he fucked up, or you disagree with a burning passion, than why can't you say the opposite?


----------



## LemonJayde (Jan 3, 2013)

Cyanogen, not a good direction you're heading in, mate.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 3, 2013)

Recel said:


> Oh the tension! The drama! The emotions! :V
> 
> But a bit back on topic, and something your looovely conversation sprung to mind...
> I can understand people don't want a hug-box, don't want ass-pats and such, but sometime, to me at least, it seems like there's a kind of fear of appearing nice. I mean, most of the time you only see people jump on each others words, but you rarely see people say "You're a cool guy" or something like that. It's like anything that can be remotely viewed as a "hug-box mentality" or ass-pats is feared and shunned.
> ...



I don't really think it's a fear, it's just the freedom to say what you're thinking is there. And I guess it makes more sense to be honest and upfront with a stranger than to jump right into sucking their dick. The problem is with those who mistake this as 100% 24/7 vocal hatred and attempt to reproduce it to avoid alienation 

But we'll all see something different here


----------



## BRN (Jan 3, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> I don't really think it's a fear, it's just the freedom to say what you're thinking is there. And I guess it makes more sense to be honest and upfront with a stranger than to jump right into sucking their dick. The problem is with those who mistake this as 100% 24/7 vocal hatred and attempt to reproduce it to avoid alienation
> 
> But we'll all see something different here


Everyone always has the freedom to say what they're thinking. What guides people in what to say is how they think people will react; and Recel's right. The forum atmosphere is toxic and intoxicating. 

Here, I wish more people would more actively judge people's intentions, not their words

and read OPs more


----------



## BRN (Jan 3, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> Because honestly...nice isn't as entertaining. A witty insult gets more attention than a well-thought compliment.


This is a pretty neatly-packaged thought. 

It kind of implies that people "act out" here for attention. What do you think of that?


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jan 3, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Damn. I wish I had the power to cripple people like Gibby does.


I crippled Gibby once.

I regret it to this day.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 3, 2013)

I like where SIX and Recel are going and I agree. I don't want a hugfest, but since I've gotten here I found the degree of cynicism and hate a bit exaggerated.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 3, 2013)

SIX said:


> Everyone always has the freedom to say what they're thinking. What guides people in what to say is how they think people will react; and Recel's right. The forum atmosphere is toxic and intoxicating.


I've never really seen any different here. I do agree with you both though it's always been a large factor of posting 





benignBiotic said:


> I don't want a hugfest, but since I've gotten here I found the degree of cynicism and hate a bit exaggerated.


We're not all bad :c


----------



## Percy (Jan 3, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> We're not all bad :c


Yeah... :c

But yeah, the hate here can be pretty crazy sometimes. If that wasn't obvious enough.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 3, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> we're not all bad :c


I know! I know a bunch of y'all are really nice and I like ya. I honestly like a bunch of the jerks because I know they're just being trolls. But I know what SIX means when he says "The forum atmosphere is toxic and intoxicating." I'm all for jibbing a noob who comes looking for acceptance from strangers, but at times it gets to be too much. I'd rather be known as a good guy than a too-clever-for-thou bully.


----------



## Recel (Jan 3, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> I don't really think it's a fear, it's just the freedom to say what you're thinking is there. And I guess it makes more sense to be honest and upfront with a stranger than to jump right into sucking their dick. The problem is with those who mistake this as 100% 24/7 vocal hatred and attempt to reproduce it to avoid alienation
> 
> But we'll all see something different here



But the point is, people aren't straight. If it's freedom to say what  you want, than does that mean people only want to hurt others? No one  ever has anything nice to say? And that's normal?
And why should you jump to extremes again? Be honest and upfront. That doesn't means you can only say bad things. Yet that's what I read out of your sentence. And you neither have to suck someone dick. Why the extremes? Why can't you say honestly, up front you like someone, but you can say you hate them or dislike them? It's not normal.



Tigercougar said:


> Because honestly...nice isn't as entertaining. A witty insult gets more attention than a well-thought compliment.



With that mindset we should give medals to murderers. Because who else does the most harm to get the most attention? And we are actually back to something older I wrote up some weeks ago. The ego thing. YOU want to be entertained, even at the cost of someone others mental health, or sometimes, their life.


Both of you basically say that being mean and hurting others is the normal or entertaining thing to do. Yet you do hate it if someone does it to you. It's not fun being the victim. Yo know what it is? It's selfish. And it's actually sometimes more evil than a murder, as I saw on FA, *and even of FAF*, that some are willing to give the final push to someone suicidal, just to look cool, or... for fun. And it's perfectly legal to assault someone's mentality until the end their life. And as I see it, in life, and especially on the web, it's even encouraged.
Where's that precious bright, understanding humanity people always say their part of? It's nowhere.

Yes, I did exaggerate. But sadly, not as much as you will probably think I did.


----------



## Saga (Jan 3, 2013)

cyanogen said:


> LOL the forums are a whole different world.
> The only nice people on here leave after a week or two.


What most people got from this: "WHAT I'm not mean don't say that fuck you :c"
What Gibby got from this: "I know everything about FAF since the beginning of time "
What you were _supposed _to get from this:"People who think FAF is a hug-box super funtime generally don't last long because they don't like the brashness of FAF users."
*Now. Im not saying that i'm an old user, not all. BUT, I wouldn't consider 4 moths to be entirely new. In comparison to 3 years, It's small, but i'm not completely oblivious to everything that happens on the site. 



*


Recel said:


> But the point is, people aren't straight. If it's freedom to say what you want, than does that mean people only want to hurt others? No  one ever has anything nice to say? And that's normal?





Recel said:


> And why should you jump to extremes again? Be honest and upfront. That doesn't means you can only say bad things. Yet that's what I read out of your sentence. And you neither have to suck someone dick. Why the extremes? Why can't you say honestly, up front you like someone, but you can say you hate them or dislike them? It's not normal.


Stop you're making the feels return :V


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 3, 2013)

Recel said:


> But the point is, people aren't straight. If it's freedom to say what  you want, than does that mean people only want to hurt others? No one  ever has anything nice to say? And that's normal?
> And why should you jump to extremes again? Be honest and upfront. That doesn't means you can only say bad things. Yet that's what I read out of your sentence. And you neither have to suck someone dick. Why the extremes? Why can't you say honestly, up front you like someone, but you can say you hate them or dislike them? It's not normal.


It'll be different for every case and person (redundant I know, but still) People take that freedom and act like cunts, for whatever reasons they may (though as you've said yourself it's more or less a case of shunning and other things). Quite a few forums would rain down on you like bricks for speaking any slanderous words against any member, well I dunno, I can say it was that freedom that appealed to me initially 

Besides... we can be upfront about liking someone... I, I rather like you while we're on topic I'm being honest I never see you post these days where did you go


----------



## BRN (Jan 3, 2013)

cyanogen said:


> What most people got from this: "WHAT I'm not mean don't say that fuck you :c"
> What Gibby got from this: "I know everything about FAF since the beginning of time "
> What you were _supposed _to get from this:"People who think FAF is a hug-box super funtime generally don't last long because they don't like the brashness of FAF users."
> *Now. Im not saying that i'm an old user, not all. BUT, I wouldn't consider 4 moths to be entirely new. In comparison to 3 years, It's small, but i'm not completely oblivious to everything that happens on the site.
> *


Relax, dude. You're liked and respected, so is Gibby. This whole argument comes down to not being able to see that nothing else matters, and the bigger man would let this one go. You 'roo might be a boxer, but pick your fights.


----------



## Saga (Jan 3, 2013)

SIX said:


> Relax, dude. You're liked and respected, so is Gibby. This whole argument comes down to not being able to see that nothing else matters, and the bigger man would let this one go. You 'roo might be a boxer, but pick your fights.


People were starting to get a bent version of the original problem. So I cleared it up.


----------



## BRN (Jan 3, 2013)

cyanogen said:


> People were starting to get a bent version of the original problem. So I cleared it up.


I'm glad that you did, but Sun Tze said it first; no war should be protracted.


----------



## Recel (Jan 3, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> It'll be different for every case and person (redundant I know, but still) People take that freedom and act like cunts, for whatever reasons they may (though as you've said yourself it's more or less a case of shunning and other things). Quite a few forums would rain down on you like bricks for speaking any slanderous words against any member, well I dunno, I can say it was that freedom that appealed to me initially
> 
> Besides... we can be upfront about liking someone... I, I rather like you while we're on topic I'm being honest I never see you post these days where did you go



I'm not an overly social being. 



Tigercougar said:


> Ooooookily dokily. Pointing out that people like insult humor means I like to goad suicidal people into committing the act. I just learned something new about myself tonight! Your powers of perception are uncanny there, slick.



And you just read what you wanted to read. I was talking about the mindset, not you. Tho I guess the "you" can be easily read as actually pointing at you in that context. And I guess I really seam to aim the second part to much at you guys. Didn't mean to, sorry.


----------



## LemonJayde (Jan 3, 2013)

We like you dude, just don't take our shit the wrong way.


----------



## Saga (Jan 3, 2013)

LemonJayde said:


> We like you dude, just don't take our shit the wrong way.


That was not and never was the problem. The problem was that you all misinterpreted the meaning of the my first post.
*

I was not asking for anyone to be nice. *


----------



## BRN (Jan 3, 2013)

So much pride on the line here, and all of it volunteered.

http://xkcd.com/438/


----------



## Saga (Jan 3, 2013)

Someone please lock this thread. OP can't even control it anymore, and it's bound to be a shitstorm (if it isn't already).


----------



## Saga (Jan 3, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> You think this is a shitstorm? Someone hasn't read the cub porn ban threads.


I hated cub porn anyway. It's too border-line child porn to me. Same with babyfur.


Can I get a link to this thread?


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 3, 2013)

cyanogen said:


> I hated cub porn anyway. It's too border-line child porn to me. Same with babyfur.



Border-line? How the fuck is it _not_ child porn?


----------



## Aetius (Jan 3, 2013)

cyanogen said:


> That was not and never was the problem. The problem was that you all misinterpreted the meaning of the my first post.
> *
> 
> I was not asking for anyone to be nice. *



Why so serious? This is a crappy furry forum after all!


----------



## Saga (Jan 3, 2013)

Aetius said:


> Why so serious? This is a crappy furry forum after all!


 I see what you did there...


----------



## Recel (Jan 3, 2013)

Aetius said:


> Why so serious? This is a crappy furry forum after all!



The problem is, it's not he forums fault for being crappy. It's the people who "run it" that makes it crappy.

BACK ON TOPIC WITH MOOOORE MIND DRIPPINGS!

One thing that always interested me. Why people always dislike the good  things? Being nice, smart, caring and the others? If someone's nice,  suddenly, his and ass licker, a whimp, a doormat. If someone's smart,  she's suddenly a smart-ass, a geek, someone who will never get laid. If  someone's caring, they're suddenly gay, a pussy or thin skinned. Why all  the hate towards good things?

I know these can also fall to  extremes, where those tags do hold some truth, but they are commonly  used even if you're not over the top nice. Yet, bad things often have a  positive tag attached. It's cool, bad-ass, wicked. Are there so many bad people in the world that those became the leading examples?

I  know people just want to fit in. Find a place where they belong. And  they will blend in to be able to. But why are bad things cherished so  much more than the good? Why people are more interested in he suffering  of others, than their happiness? And above all, while we know all this,  why continue it? Why do we slap "idealistic" over any visions of a happy  future? And why do we think idealistic means impossible?

It's  only impossible, until people think it is. Think of all the things we  achieved! Going to space seemed impossible, until someone said, "it's  not",and started working on how to do it! But these are all physical  things. Why can't we do he same with our self? Why was everyone who ever  said "we can do it!" was killed?


----------



## Saga (Jan 3, 2013)

Recel said:


> The problem is, it's not he forums fault for being crappy. It's the people who "run it" that makes it crappy.


I thought it wasn't supposed to be serious
â€‹LOL HIDDEN MESSAGE CONGRATS GET A COOKIE


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jan 3, 2013)

That's enough internet for today, guys.


----------



## Saga (Jan 3, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> That's enough internet for today, guys.


FAF has been interesting lately.


----------



## Machine (Jan 3, 2013)

I feel like an oldfag everywhere.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 4, 2013)

It's all Dragoneer's fault.


----------



## Machine (Jan 4, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> It's all Dragoneer's fault.


Nah, give Dragoneer a break. He deserves it after dealing with that furfaggot that wasted all of his money on donations.

Among others, I'm sure.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 4, 2013)

its mostly the last group of FAF Regulars just waiting for a new batch to appear and guide this place...
Remember for all forums, the REGULARS tend to defined how things are on the forum, its just that new people end up copying the regulars thus keeping the old ways alive. I just gawd damn hope this place never turn into a damn hugbox and make folks realize their mistakes instead of getting ass pats and hugs. People cant grow from just hugs, an occasional punch helps the process of getting thicker skin instead of having a people surrounding you all the time.


----------



## BRN (Jan 4, 2013)

Recel said:


> One thing that always interested me. Why people always dislike the good things? Being nice, smart, caring and the others? If someone's nice, suddenly, his and ass licker, a whimp, a doormat. If someone's smart, she's suddenly a smart-ass, a geek, someone who will never get laid. If someone's caring, they're suddenly gay, a pussy or thin skinned. Why all the hate towards good things?
> 
> I know these can also fall to extremes, where those tags do hold some truth, but they are commonly used even if you're not over the top nice. Yet, bad things often have a positive tag attached. It's cool, bad-ass, wicked. Are there so many bad people in the world that those became the leading examples?
> 
> ...



Dystopia is alive... The thing is, hatred has to be forcibly stopped, while equality has to be forcibly maintained. 

It's so much easier for hate to gather momentum than it is for everyone to settle their differences.

However, don't give up on humanity. The names Mahatma Ghandi, Rowan Atkinson, Stephen Hawkings, Martin Luther King, Lao Tzu, people who bring happiness to other people, and even all the men who said "we can do it!" and who were killed? Their names are a lot more powerful and famous and well-known than any businessman or CEO. Humanitarianism is still alive. Just try and be a good example to others.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 4, 2013)

I love me some mr bean
not the movies though.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 4, 2013)

d.batty said:


> I love me some mr bean
> not the movies though.



I always liked Mr Bean, but I never liked the cartoons.

The movies weren't bad but I don't think I liked Mr. Bean's Holiday that much. But overall, an adorable classic.

You gotta love Rowan's other work with shows like Blackadder, too.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Jan 4, 2013)

Some artists might use FA as their personal hugbox, sure


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 4, 2013)

Recel said:


> One thing that always interested me. Why people always dislike the good  things? Being nice, smart, caring and the others? If someone's nice,  suddenly, his and ass licker, a whimp, a doormat. If someone's smart,  she's suddenly a smart-ass, a geek, someone who will never get laid. If  someone's caring, they're suddenly gay, a pussy or thin skinned. Why all  the hate towards good things?


Gushy as some of that was I agree with the whole post. 

A thought: Typically (in America at least) 'coolness' is defined by an air of indifference. The cool guy is the one who does what he wants regardless of the feelings of others. Pair that with internet anonymity and it's easy to see why some would lean toward borderline cyber bullying (not to say anyone here is that bad). Ultimately if you want to incite change you have to live the change. I'm with you and SIX. Just keep up the good vibes  #corny-but-true.



> Someone please lock this thread. OP can't even control it  anymore, and it's bound to be a shitstorm (if it isn't already).


Chillout mang. This thread's relatively civil right now really.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 4, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I always liked Mr Bean, but I never liked the cartoons.
> 
> The movies weren't bad but I don't think I liked Mr. Bean's Holiday that much. But overall, an adorable classic.
> 
> You gotta love Rowan's other work with shows like Blackadder, too.


Black adder is awesooooome


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 4, 2013)

Moth said:


> Nah, give Dragoneer a break. He deserves it after dealing with that furfaggot that wasted all of his money on donations.
> 
> Among others, I'm sure.




Sounds like Dragoneer's fault to me! He put that money in the wrong hands because he clearly has poor choice in character judgement of those he trusts with financial matters!





REVOLUTION TIME, FURFAGS!


----------



## Recel (Jan 4, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> REVOLUTION TIME, FURFAGS!



MYYY EEEEYEEEEEE!!!!!



cyanogen said:


> I thought it wasn't supposed to be serious
> â€‹LOL HIDDEN MESSAGE CONGRATS GET A COOKIE



Not all the time, but you shouldn't go full retard here 24/7 either.



Hinalle K. said:


> That's enough internet for today, guys.



No. Not today Hinalle...
I hold your bet and raise with nachos!


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Jan 4, 2013)

usein this place like a hug box is like shoveing a hand grenade up your arse then jumping into a swimming pool of glass and shit. I have said it in the most clearest way possible.For the noobs if you need help but dont know were to go  this is a  Bad stop  just read my threads.


----------



## Bir (Jan 4, 2013)

No. The Furry Fandom is outwardly and in-person usually a hateful hugbox of people in expensive fursuits and some without, wishing stinky ass 40 year old men would stop hugging them. At least of the people I know. 

And many people avoid FAF especially because it's the compilation of the most hateful, disturbing, outwardly mean, horrible demotivational, most wonderful group of assholes there ever can be.


----------



## Symlus (Jan 4, 2013)

Bir said:


> And many people avoid FAF especially because it's the compilation of the most hateful, disturbing, outwardly mean, horrible demotivational, most wonderful group of assholes there ever can be.



I'll take that as a compliment.


----------



## Bir (Jan 4, 2013)

Teh-Drahon said:


> I'll take that as a compliment.



You better.


----------



## LemonJayde (Jan 4, 2013)

Bir said:


> And many people avoid FAF especially because it's the compilation of the most hateful, disturbing, outwardly mean, horrible demotivational, most wonderful group of assholes there ever can be.



...oh ;n;


----------



## Day Coydog (Jan 4, 2013)

BioWulf said:


> I'm pretty new here and let me tell you, I'd _never _try to use this place as a hug box...
> It's not exactly the most friendly place I've been -_-


Not true, man. I actually am nice, I have just been able to survive here because I grew up as a furry in a harsher climate before coming here (Youtube).


----------



## Saga (Jan 4, 2013)

Andy Dingo Wolf said:


> Some artists might use FA as their personal hugbox, sure


Mainsite?

They do.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 4, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> Honestly the claims of this forum being harsh are waaaaaaaaaaay exaggerated. I've seen boards where you don't fit in if you don't make genuinely vile remarks against some group on a regular basis.



This is the furry fandom we are talking about, the people who get butthurt the easiest.


----------



## LemonJayde (Jan 4, 2013)

Aetius said:


> This is the furry fandom we are talking about, the people who get butthurt the easiest.


Also the ones who are asking for it.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 4, 2013)

Bir said:


> And many people avoid FAF especially because it's the compilation of the most hateful, disturbing, outwardly mean, horrible demotivational, most wonderful group of assholes there ever can be.




Or maybe the people that avoid FAF are the same people with freaky ass fetishes who can't take people saying "wtf is wrong with you?" when they beg for people to cater to their fetish.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 4, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Or maybe the people that avoid FAF are the same people with freaky ass fetishes who can't take people saying "wtf is wrong with you?" when they beg for people to cater to their fetish.


Oh snap. I agree. Toshabi hits some tender territory there. I'm new and I've probably seen four instances of people looking for validation on (insert bizarre fetish).


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 4, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Oh snap. I agree. Toshabi hits some tender territory there. I'm new and I've probably seen four instances of people looking for validation on (insert bizarre fetish).


My fetish is normal, everyone else's is weird.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 4, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> My fetish is normal, everyone else's is weird.


Well like someone else said a bunch of people here probably have weird fetishes but the smart ones don't go around yapping about them. Companion cube anyone?


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 4, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Well like someone else said a bunch of people here probably have weird fetishes but the smart ones don't go around yapping about them. Companion cube anyone?


Companion cube? lol what?! Lonk pls


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 4, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> Companion cube? lol what?! Lonk pls




Arm yourself with knowledge: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/129356-My-odd-love


Freak show continued here: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/129365-My-Odd-Love


----------



## Cross (Jan 4, 2013)

This forum is one of the most interesting ones that I've been on.
It seems to have a rather interesting backstory to it. I noticed that something was odd here when I first was washed ashore, Seemingly only older members dwelled here except from the short lived introduction threads.
Viewing the member list felt like walking around a cemetery.
But who am I to tell? I'm still very new here. This thread helped clarify somethings though.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 4, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Or maybe the people that avoid FAF are the same people with freaky ass fetishes who can't take people saying "wtf is wrong with you?" when they beg for people to cater to their fetish.



I love paws why don't you like me


----------



## LemonJayde (Jan 4, 2013)

Cross said:


> But who am I to tell? I'm still very new here. This thread helped clarify somethings though.


Probably not a good example.


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 4, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Arm yourself with knowledge: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/129356-My-odd-love
> Freak show continued here: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/129365-My-Odd-Love


lol cubefag


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 5, 2013)

Cross said:


> This forum is one of the most interesting ones that I've been on.
> It seems to have a rather interesting backstory to it. I noticed that something was odd here when I first was washed ashore, Seemingly only older members dwelled here except from the short lived introduction threads.
> Viewing the member list felt like walking around a cemetery.
> But who am I to tell? I'm still very new here. This thread helped clarify somethings though.



We built this forum from the corpses of the unworthy and the weak.


----------



## NekoOtome (Jan 5, 2013)

It seems like all other forums I've been to before this were nothing but hugglez and asspats for everyone. I don't know whether to call this a breath of air or a slap in the face, but I'm sure I'll enjoy my time here...


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 5, 2013)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> We built this forum from the corpses of the unworthy and the weak.



I'm gonna listen to some Starship now...


----------



## rapid 99 (Jan 5, 2013)

LemonJayde said:


> We like you dude, just don't take our shit the wrong way.



Keyboard warrior alert


----------



## Em1l (Jan 5, 2013)

If the people on this forum weren't  as aggressive in general, we would loose all of the amusing arguments that must make up more than half the entire content of the place, it also does a good job of filtering the exceptionally weird furs out


----------



## rapid 99 (Jan 5, 2013)

I find that this forum is full of people who strive to act as angry and offensive as possible to appear "hard" to the new community. It comes across as rather desperate.


----------



## LemonJayde (Jan 5, 2013)

rapid 99 said:


> Keyboard warrior alert


...huh?


----------



## rapid 99 (Jan 5, 2013)

LemonJayde said:


> ...huh?


"Just don't take our shit the wrong way"

You're not in a gang. Cool it.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 5, 2013)

rapid 99 said:


> "Just don't take our shit the wrong way"
> 
> You're not in a gang. Cool it.



Calm yo tits, cowboy.

He's just saying you take things too personally.


----------



## LemonJayde (Jan 5, 2013)

rapid 99 said:


> "Just don't take our shit the wrong way"
> 
> You're not in a gang. Cool it.



I believe you're the one who needs to cool it, I'm already- *puts on sunglasses* cool.



Butterflygoddess said:


> Calm yo tits, cowboy.
> 
> He's just saying you take things too personally.


*she :> I agree with you.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 5, 2013)

rapid 99 said:


> "Just don't take our shit the wrong way"
> 
> You're not in a gang. Cool it.



Irony alert!


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 5, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> Can you blame people for being standoffish at first when you have people coming here asking for advice on how to literally live as a dog?


Some of it might be desperation, but yeah those who are especially jerky are probably just sick of noobs popping up and being stereotypical furries (ie: nieve, vocal, and easily offended)

Not that I'm condoning the jerkiness. Reading this thread has made me unhappy with the amount of assholery that goes on. I think there's a thin line to toe here because we shouldn't condone new people acting idiotic (I don't think I need to elucidate that term) But we shouldn't openly accept (hugbox) them either. I guess we should be blunt and stern with newcomers?


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Jan 7, 2013)

this place never seems to change only the amunt of Liveing members.


----------



## rapid 99 (Jan 7, 2013)

NaxThewolf (mike) said:


> this place never seems to change only the amunt of Liveing members.


Lol


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 7, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Some of it might be desperation, but yeah those who are especially jerky are probably just sick of noobs popping up and being stereotypical furries (ie: nieve, vocal, and easily offended)
> 
> Not that I'm condoning the jerkiness. Reading this thread has made me unhappy with the amount of assholery that goes on. I think there's a thin line to toe here because we shouldn't condone new people acting idiotic (I don't think I need to elucidate that term) But we shouldn't openly accept (hugbox) them either. I guess we should be blunt and stern with newcomers?



Isn't it _nai_ve?

A wee tad ironic. 

Also to post on topic I think we should treat newcomers how we would have liked to be treated ourselves upon registration. A rather basic view but I think it presses all the buttons.


----------



## Tiamat (Jan 7, 2013)

I love this place.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 7, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Isn't it _nai_ve?
> 
> A wee tad ironic.
> 
> Also to post on topic I think we should treat newcomers how we would have liked to be treated ourselves upon registration. A rather basic view but I think it presses all the buttons.


Yes... naive  Thank you for pointing that out and making me look like a dangus. I agree with your post though.


----------



## Rilvor (Jan 9, 2013)

It's rather amusing, since I recall this forum having the hugboxing when I first joined. The attitude here was very different. I suppose myself from 2008 would be intensely proud today of the results of the efforts of myself and my-then-comrades.

Today, I find myself a bit unsure. While I certainly admire that this place is so separate from the fandom, perhaps even something I could almost like...

There's just something rotten here. It is a hard thing to pin down, I feel.

It isn't the staff, that has always been a matter of rotten-ness.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 9, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> It's rather amusing, since I recall this forum having the hugboxing when I first joined. The attitude here was very different. I suppose myself from 2008 would be intensely proud today of the results of the efforts of myself and my-then-comrades.
> 
> Today, I find myself a bit unsure. While I certainly admire that this place is so separate from the fandom, perhaps even something I could almost like...
> 
> ...


Strong word, the rotten. 

I wouldn't mind this place becoming a bit more hugboxy, now it's all smash and bash newcomers and/or their silly threads or posts, especially when they're pretty normal in regards of furry fandom, such as threads on fursona traits. Now I don't go saying all of them are perfectly great, but the amount of unnecessary hate towards furries strikes me as odd in a forum made for furries :/


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 9, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Strong word, the rotten.
> 
> I wouldn't mind this place becoming a bit more hugboxy, now it's all smash and bash newcomers and/or their silly threads or posts, especially when they're pretty normal in regards of furry fandom, such as threads on fursona traits. Now I don't go saying all of them are perfectly great, but the amount of unnecessary hate towards furries strikes me as odd in a forum made for furries :/




Before, the furry fandom had this thing where you weren't allowed to talk about or question things within the fandom, lest the lynch mob of tolerance and acceptance will drag you out of your bed in the middle of the night to beat you with clubs and burn your house down. Now, yes, we are allowed to talk about it, it goes out of control.

I don't mind hugboxy when the issue is relevant to hugboxing. When it turns into a "I was banned from the library for looking at porn in the children's area bawww", then that's another matter.



Rilvor said:


> It's rather amusing, since I recall this forum having the hugboxing when I first joined. The attitude here was very different. I suppose myself from 2008 would be intensely proud today of the results of the efforts of myself and my-then-comrades.
> 
> Today, I find myself a bit unsure. While I certainly admire that this place is so separate from the fandom, perhaps even something I could almost like...
> 
> ...



FAF supports cynicism,for starters and that can be a good or bad thing depending on your perspective. 
The forum itself distances it so far from the fandom that it practically hit the ass-end of the universe. 

I


----------



## Calemeyr (Jan 9, 2013)

Some individuals were never meant to interact with other people, and the Internet allowed them to do so. Certain furries are an example, as are pretty much any members of any Internet subculture who subscribe to the "geek fallacies" and take their fandom way too seriously, as if it's the only thing that forms their identity. How tragic.


----------



## Recel (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't want this entire place to become hugboxy. I want to see people with reasonable replies. It's ok, if some are more supportive and nice, while others are a bit more foul, but it's the degree of said to I dislike. Sometimes mean comments happen, you can't help that. But when the entire forum makes snotty, sarcastic jokes out of someone situation, than I'm starting to have troubles. There aren't that many threads warranting such a way of replies, than the amount of said replies.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 9, 2013)

I just think that assholism on FAF shouldn't be treated like it's mandatory. What I do like about FAF is its current "average" where replies are often constructive and helpful with a sprinkling of banter and the occasional jab. I like FAF as it is.

But _fuck_ the yiffy-purry murry "accept me plz" bullshit. Fuck it in its stupid face. If FAF were degraded into nothing but making a giant foxtrain, I'd just leave, because there'd be little of interest. It'd be overbearingly positive and cuddly.

FAF gets fun when someone posts said bullshit and FAF reacts. However, FAF needs to rethink what is and what_ isn't_ part of that bullshit.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 9, 2013)

Hug box is, at least to me, an ill-defined umbrella term. Making sure you justify your comments without resorting to rants about someone's personal characteristics and being helpful certainly shouldn't be viewed with disdain under such an umbrella. Fortunately most users here do seem to think that, but occaisonally comments alluding to that do get kicked around, which is a combination of frustrating and depressing. 

It's not mandatory to accept and stroke everyone's ego by virtue of their being furry, [what value does actual agreement and support have in such a scenario?] but neither is it necessary to be sarcastic or mean in order to _avoid_ doing this.


----------



## Rilvor (Jan 9, 2013)

I believe a supporting factor in it is perhaps that in a hugboxing atmosphere, people are posting their troubles a bit disingenuously? Meaning that people begin to dig into their couch cushions, so to speak, for any problem in order to receive the expected response.

I myself find it a bit unwholesome, maybe even revolting, when someone is telling me about something under a pretense of such. I want to help and give my sympathies because I care, not because it is expected.

Edit: Think of it this way.

This forum has the expectation of being snarky or sarcastic, as well as blunt and brash. It's a pattern myself and others started years ago, and look how it has evolved. You will find people actively finding ways to post in this manner. Hugboxing is the same beast, but in a different coat of paint.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 9, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> I believe a supporting factor in it is perhaps that in a hugboxing atmosphere, people are posting their troubles a bit disingenuously? Meaning that people begin to dig into their couch cushions, so to speak, for any problem in order to receive the expected response.
> 
> I myself find it a bit unwholesome, maybe even revolting, when someone is telling me about something under a pretense of such. I want to help and give my sympathies because I care, not because it is expected.
> 
> ...



This _sort of_ reminds me of the Monkey, Banana, and Water Spray Experiment.

Mob mentality, see. People going either full-on asshole mode or full-on cuddlemachine mode just because it's what everyone else is doing.

I'm not sure how this can be solved, but I believe that the transition from snark-mode to cuddle-mode was a result of a point in time where the majority of FAF members were all friends or at least on good terms with each other, and a significant number of us got a little too comfortable with this new air and then one thing lead to another, a lot of the FAF members slowly started leaving one-by-one, and then we're stuck here where the newbies coming in are expecting hugboxing and we're kind of overwhelmed by it.

Considering how a good number of threads went down recently, we're _slowly_ overcoming that but we're inevitably going to slip back into the snark factory that FAF was if we keep it up.

We may also slip back into the hugbox again once the new generation of FAFers learns to become (mostly) friends, and then repeat after they've gotten comfortable.

It's the circle of FAF.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 9, 2013)

Gibby said:


> We may also slip back into the hugbox again once the new generation of FAFers learns to become (mostly) friends, and then repeat after they've gotten comfortable.




I personally just try to keep things balanced when dealing with others. You make very good points, as does Rilvor. It would seem the ideal is somewhere in the middle, but the middle is hard to maintain as a whole.

I think much of the problem can be solved by simply being comfortable with having a difference of opinion. If you can think for yourself and you're okay with being on the opposite side of what the "popular" opinion is at the time, then you aren't contributing to the swing back and forth between hugbox and hatebox.

If enough people would just be secure enough to not be agreed with all the time, maybe we could get some sort of balance. 

Source: I've been lurking long before I registered.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 9, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> I personally just try to keep things balanced when dealing with others. You make very good points, as does Rilvor. It would seem the ideal is somewhere in the middle, but the middle is hard to maintain as a whole.
> 
> I think much of the problem can be solved by simply being comfortable with having a difference of opinion. If you can think for yourself and you're okay with being on the opposite side of what the "popular" opinion is at the time, then you aren't contributing to the swing back and forth between hugbox and hatebox.
> 
> ...



It's a good theory, but I don't think a balance would be well-maintained at all. The only thing that could come close to a true balance is when everyone has the difference of opinion as you said, but that would make FAF pretty unlively. It's denied often, but drama, butthurt, rage, and arguing is what gets FAF's wheels rolling, whether the members are revelling in it or being buttfuck mad.

The other possibility is that FAF divides itself into a half of yiffymurrpurr and another half being what FAF usually is. 

But that would make FAF one wierd place to be. So yeah, I do believe that a shift to either extreme is inevitable.

FAF started out as a very casual furry little hugbox, you know. Rilvor would know the exact events better than I, but basically the age of brashness began, and it began to slow down later on. It was still on when I arrived and it continued to be the rule for a longer time, but a few circlejerks, friendships, and member disappearances later, it became very hugboxy and nearly none of the members before this time were interested in turning up anymore.

But whatever happened, it's picking up again to what is likely to be the old way, but with a different set of names and avatars. Though this will only happen if whatever is happening now keeps going til it reaches an extreme. And then it's _possible_ it'd slip back into hugbox.

The balance (i.e. the middle point) is likely to be a period of hugeass tension. I can vaguely remember quite a few happenings during FAF's "decline".


----------



## Rilvor (Jan 9, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> I personally just try to keep things balanced when dealing with others. You make very good points, as does Rilvor. It would seem the ideal is somewhere in the middle, but the middle is hard to maintain as a whole.
> 
> I think much of the problem can be solved by simply being comfortable with having a difference of opinion. If you can think for yourself and you're okay with being on the opposite side of what the "popular" opinion is at the time, then you aren't contributing to the swing back and forth between hugbox and hatebox.
> 
> ...



In a social atmosphere such as this, I have my doubts about middle-grounds for a number of reasons I do not have the time to go into detail on. The fact of the matter is that over time some users exhibit more social sway and the forum will lean in that direction.

As Gibby stated, it rises and falls. When people start getting a little too comfy around here they fail to realize their banter begins to sound very creepy, and people like myself stop coming.

Edit: I don't mind the forum sharpening its fangs again, it should be interesting. Hopefully we can avoid a direct copy of 4chan like it was last time.

Edit2: For any interested, I could explain in detail the history Gibby mentioned in a PM.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 9, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Edit2: For any interested, I could explain in detail the history Gibby mentioned in a PM.



I'd be happy to see it too, if that's okay with you, either just here or via carbon copy or whatever you think is better. I wasn't here til late 2010 as opposed to you from early 2007, so I'd be happy to get better acquainted with FAF history.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 9, 2013)

Before I joined up, I definitely saw quite a few sharpened fangs. In fact, the way the forum seemed, not too long ago, was that anyone who wasn't at least a little brash would almost certainly not survive here. New members would join and then quickly disappear.

I don't want FAF to be a hugbox of sickly sweet people embracing truly weird behaviors. By balance being hard to maintain, I mean that ideally, people who are being idiots are called out for being idiots. when it comes to topics where people disagree, there's nothing wrong with a healthy debate. But going so far as to do everyting in your power to destroy that person for disagreeing with you, whether their forum reputation or actually dredging up personal details (as I've seen happen here) seems like like going too far and in my opinion should only be reserved for people who are genuine threats to themselves and others. Balance, to me, means knowing who is worth knocking down a few pegs, and who simply has a different opinion but is otherwise harmless. In other words, use your own judgement, rather than say what you think everyone else will want you to say. 

This forum can have so much hate that it's unwarranted. But it shouldnt also have so much acceptance that it's unwarranted. I prefer to take people on a case by case basis, and it doesn't really affect me if its popular to hate on a certain subject. I form my own opinions and think for myself. Being afraid to disagree with the hatebox for fear of being lumped in with the hugbox mentality doesn't benefit anyone. As you stated earlier, it's the same problem with a different paint job.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 9, 2013)

Are there any other forums or online communities that are neither of the extremes you are talking about? If so, would it be preferable to emulate them?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 9, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Are there any other forums or online communities that are neither of the extremes you are talking about? If so, would it be preferable to emulate them?



Usually the boring ones like UKFur and (as of late) the Weasyl forums (love the site, but the forum's so slow).

So no.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 9, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Are there any other forums or online communities that are neither of the extremes you are talking about? If so, would it be preferable to emulate them?




I can't speak with authority, I haven't really been to the other forums more than a couple of times. I didn't like the layouts. Hard on the eyes some of them. Others were too slow. 

But, to be honest, even if we did try to emulate another forum that might not work so well over here considering our "cast of characters" is different, and the moment you try to emulate some "other site" you tend to get shouted down "Go to SoFurry for that shit" for example. 

I think it's much better instead to simply live by some wise old words: Be the change you seek. I know, that sounds like a wuss thing to say, but I'd consider it sage advice. You cant change anyone else or how they behave. but you can control how you behave. And when others see you keeping your cool in a thread where you're expected to lash out...it kinda gives them permission to keep their cool too. No, not everyone will do that, but as long as a good number of people are, it'll be seen as acceptable behavior by those wanting to "fit in". 

That's why I say again...use your own judgement, think for yourself, be yourself. That's the best way to not contribute to mob mentality.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Jan 9, 2013)

This place is a hugbox for anti-social sperglords who like to take out their frustrations from the waking world on strangers who cannot harm them in cyberspace; it is no small wonder to me why so many of you are manic depressive and socially maladjusted.

The fact that being a venomous dickbag is seen as a positive alternative to 'asspats' amuses me greatly. :V

Also 10/10 for the troll thread OP. (may he rest in peace)


----------



## skyelar (Jan 10, 2013)

Zaraphayx said:


> This place is a hugbox for anti-social sperglords who like to take out their frustrations from the waking world on strangers who cannot harm them in cyberspace; it is no small wonder to me why so many of you are manic depressive and socially maladjusted.
> 
> The fact that being a venomous dickbag is seen as a positive alternative to 'asspats' amuses me greatly. :V
> 
> Also 10/10 for the troll thread OP. (may he rest in peace)



Have to agree. I'd much rather see "asspatting" going around than the constant dickery. There are quite a few new people to the community and for them to just be bombarded with jackass comments and trolling as soon as they get in (to this community where they feel like they might fit in and have some things in common) has to suck. :/


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 10, 2013)

skyelar said:


> Have to agree. I'd much rather see "asspatting" going around than the constant dickery. There are quite a few new people to the community and for them to just be bombarded with jackass comments and trolling as soon as they get in (to this community where they feel like they might fit in and have some things in common) has to suck. :/




I've seen communities die due to asspatting evolving to the point where everyone would RP emote with every post. People who were put off by said hug boxing would say things like "You guys are acting a little weird", which was a flag for all the hugbox members to gather around and attack that member like a bunch of pikmin beating at a grubdog till they were either banned for 'being a problem' or they ran away from all the furfaggotry. I'd rather see people with daggers pointed at one another's throat than to have people have each other's dick shoved into one another's ass, creating a conga line of faggotry. It's true that the hostility becomes a bit too extreme at times, but as long as you're not another puss who takes the internet seriously, you'll find yourself laughing more than saying "that was too mean =[".


It's survival of the fittest; the strong move on, the weak become the food. It's an acceptable and way better forum formula.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 10, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> I've seen communities die due to asspatting evolving to the point where everyone would RP emote with every post. People who were put off by said hug boxing would say things like "You guys are acting a little weird", which was a flag for all the hugbox members to gather around and attack that member like a bunch of pikmin beating at a grubdog till they were either banned for 'being a problem' or they ran away from all the furfaggotry. I'd rather see people with daggers pointed at one another's throat than to have people have each other's dick shoved into one another's ass, creating a conga line of faggotry. It's true that the hostility becomes a bit too extreme at times, but as long as you're not another puss who takes the internet seriously, you'll find yourself laughing more than saying "that was too mean =[".
> 
> 
> It's survival of the fittest; the strong move on, the weak become the food. It's an acceptable and way better forum formula.



You tell em, Toshabi. 

You wuvvy, dovey sweet hunk of man you <3 

*huggies*


----------



## Rilvor (Jan 10, 2013)

Zaraphayx said:


> This place is a hugbox for anti-social sperglords who like to take out their frustrations from the waking world on strangers who cannot harm them in cyberspace; it is no small wonder to me why so many of you are manic depressive and socially maladjusted.
> 
> The fact that being a venomous dickbag is seen as a positive alternative to 'asspats' amuses me greatly. :V
> 
> Also 10/10 for the troll thread OP. (may he rest in peace)


The funny thing is, buzzwords like "sperglord" come from communities who revel in being the worst of FAF.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Jan 10, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> The funny thing is, buzzwords like "sperglord" come from communities who revel in being the worst of FAF.



Oh my that was completely lost on me.

I am the dullard. :V


----------



## Rilvor (Jan 10, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I'd be happy to see it too, if that's okay with you, either just here or via carbon copy or whatever you think is better. I wasn't here til late 2010 as opposed to you from early 2007, so I'd be happy to get better acquainted with FAF history.



I was figuring less people would be interested in this, so for the sake of your request I'll post it here.



			
				Hinalle K. said:
			
		

> By all means, do explain!


Goodness it's a bit of a long story.

Well when I first arrived in this forum it wasn't as unfortunately bad as the first Furry forum I was introduced to. While people weren't e-molesting each other in the forum posts, it carried that light overtone most Furry environments do. There were a fair handful of posters, but not too terribly many. The social movements hadn't really gotten into swing. I don't recall much in the way of "Prominent Characters" but there was still outbursts of people picking on each other now and then, with people such as Rogue2 or Vegex. As Gibby said, it was hugboxy little atmosphere. People talked about their murry-purry what-have-you, and there was generally a lot of Typical Things Furries Whine About with much sympathy.

I'd say there was an atmosphere of...hyper overt friendliness? That rather infectious way of being friendly that comes across as strange and forced. Off-putting, especially how it sinks into others. Despite that there was picking going on every now and then, the prevalence of Admins at the time also kept that from escalating. There were quite a few that'd step in. Now from the short time I was a Moderator and my conversations with Wolfblade, I can only attest for the lack of Admins today from the impressions of infighting that caused him and others to quit among the Admins. There's a lot of issues that happened over the years behind closed curtains that let this place escape notice for that crucial time.

At some point or another myself a couple others started taking it upon ourselves to be a bit more acidic in our forum socializing. Criticism and smartass image macros were something we started doing, but even then it was still rather light. A lot of this started due to the behavior of these asspatters as we're calling them. You'd have these people being obviously socially inept, or perhaps complaining about absolutely stupid and trivial garbage. It's boring to read and irritating to have it leak into every thread. I recall one forum personality we did have once PM'd me and said (roughly) "You used to be such a nice guy, why have you started acting like such a son-of-a-bitch?"

So, as cliques tend to do, myself and these few others started following each other's posts around more and pushing this behavior. There are more than a few people who didn't like the hugboxing but didn't want to deal with aforementioned cuddly-wuddly people suddenly becoming a vicious mob. So this little dark side of FAF began to grow. It reached a peak when a subforum called The Black Hole was formed. The idea behind the creation of this forum was that it would give us our own place to romp so to speak and stop bothering others. A place for all of the image macros and "spam" as it was called to stay.

Stay we did, and attracted more people we did too. It was in this subforum that the vicious tone began to truly develop, as you know how teenagers who are friends are yes? They love to tease and pick at each other, in a "I'm making these mean comments and pretending these ill wishes on you, but not really" sort of way. Since we were all hanging around each other, it became a reinforced behavior and the norm. At this point in time, myself and these friends took it into a full-on little subgroup calling itself "Holegans" (Weren't we just the most creative 17 year olds? It was meant to be Black Hole Hooligans confined into one word, which I, Topaz, and I think Easog came up with? It was myself and two others. We also used Hulk Hogan image macros as our little Call-To-Arms banner, it began showing up in flamewars and as an aggressive Get-The-Fuck-Out to hugboxers entering the Black Hole).

All the while, we still spilled out into the other forums because hey we were bored teenagers and twenty-somethings. As the group grew into the complexity I mentioned above, the flamewars began to really spread on the forums and reached heights that make today's bad threads pale in comparison. An argument would be linked into The Black Hole and everyone would come to have a look and either share their thoughts or tease. Truth be told, you might have called us bullies. I suppose it kind of was, and these days I feel shameful for some of the things I said to people. There are "deleted" threads with some...very harsh words and some people not taking it too well. Either way, at the time the Admins seemed to be MIA so the group rolled on and the hugboxers began to disappear. A big thing for some of us was "FAF is not your LiveJournal"

Eventually the hammer came down and Image Macros could no longer be posted in Off-Topic or Rants and Raves. The next step was to remove The Black Hole from the forum (we lost -thousands- of posts. This place seriously was our own little internet club. It was a good thing, for mostly high-school and  some early college kids to get together and socialize, post anything we wanted, without the rest of the forum influencing it. I myself lost over 7000 posts. A lot of friendly social bonding, if not a lot of teasing and pretend violent words. I met my partner I've been with for four, almost five years now in The Black Hole.)

The Holegans moved over to IRC, and the hugboxers began to return. So while the vicious, snarky atmosphere had taken a sudden plummet, it came back just as quick as the hugboxers did. About this time there came a fad among some users of making inane posts for the sake of increasing postcount. (This was kind of a precursor to the Shitposting fad that came about in 2010 I think it was? Only the 2010 one lasted much longer and drove me to leave this forum for a time.) Naturally the vicious crowd took to ironically mocking this at every opportunity. That whole debacle never ended well, in my eyes. Myself and some others made some truly awful, immature behavior that we whipped ourselves into a frenzy of that landed some of us including myself permanently banned. At the time it was a great laugh, but one always looks back and feels shame for such things no? It was a fad, and it passed, but it did split some of the Holegans.

But moreso than that, due to computer issues I disappeared for 2 months. This part is a bit of a personal story, but it bears an effect on the overall one. Some people would say I was the leader or figurehead of the Holegans. Maybe I was, but I never truthfully felt as such. I think it was because I was loud, and had a particular way of articulating my nasty comments along with a arsenal of (at the time) amusing image macros to add humor to the jabs. I honestly couldn't say what, and I've never understood the forum popularity I held entirely. But when I returned from 2 months away...

Something had happened to the Holegans, their tone was different. It held that same behavior pattern, but in that time another personality had filled the void. People who had previously been my comrades had turned, and even some of my closest friends took a strange sense of aloofness. I had become somewhat of a joke, defamed and mocked. It was almost a fad in of itself. At this time I sat back and reflected, and many realizations came to me. Some of those are personal stories, but the part important to this one is that it all ended up in my making it clear I no longer cared. Meaning, I no longer cared for the Holegans group, nor did I care about keeping up the social image I had been riding all of this time. I made it clear to some special few privately that the truth was, it was largely an act. Something to amuse myself and others, something to derive enjoyment out of.

The IRC channel had been manipulated in that time as well, so I made a split-off one that I invited a precious few to. This did not work in the end, and eventually the Holegans group crumbled apart. A handful of the users are still on this forum today, but many have either moved on or the way they present themselves has changed. New users come and go, and those people that stayed kept the air of snarky vicious sarcasm that became such a revolution in this forum culture alive albeit it never achieved the same tone it once held. (As is proper, that became very stale and it was far too nasty to ever go on. Nevermind people should adapt such things to their own way.)

I have a lot missing from 2010 as I disappeared for a very long time for various reasons, but after the Holegans split this place changed from clique to clique. Fads have come and gone, so have forum personalities. But what Gibby said is true, the hugboxers and the people this story is about do seem to push and pull as time moves on with new participants each time. For those of us who do hang around, these kinds of memories are very sad. Some parts of them are wonderful and I wouldn't change them, but still. The disingenuous friendship of forum personalities is a sad thing, but I won't go far into detail as that also is personal.

I may add more to this at a later date if I recall any, but for now this has gotten long enough and I must go.



Zaraphayx said:


> Oh my that was completely lost on me.
> 
> I am the dullard. :V


My, you've got quite the nasty bit of snark going on.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 10, 2013)

I came around 2008 and I will admit it now the previous place I came from was gaia online (you can boo and lynch me later) so I came from a hugboxy site to here. There were some people who appeared to pick on me due to I'm a pretty simple person with simple thinking (though I have to assume now that they realized I wasn't dumb, I just like to dumb down things to be understood). While I could of left due to feeling picked on for my apparent stupidity I stayed around and endured, which eventually I stopped getting picked on in a sense. I eventually left FAF for gaia for a brief time and when I returned some of my old friends pointed out I had a somewhat hostile air. Things that before wouldnt have bothered me did, and actually cause of FAF I fell out of doing RPs and pick to have actual conversations which to the furs back on gaia they didnt like. Eventually I got sick of the guild I was in and left it and returned to FAF as I felt better if not at home here. I use to be a regular here but now I just come and go, mostly if the subject is towards the site or something that suppose to push a discussion. I have been suspended twice from here due to my nature but I assume the mods who activated my suspension are gone as I havent changed my nature other than trying to not be too dumb. If not I'll just chalk it to not being here a lot.


It has been said many times here but: FAF isnt a bad if not a horrible forum, people who come from places that push "be nice, and play nice" cant get use to this place and view it as a bad one. Some People who think their main site popularity would work here are surprised that we would treat them like everyone else which to some is probably a fresh breath of air or feels awkward.
FAF is the place where the lowest level we can go is mean. You cant have damn rainbows without some damn rain I would say


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 10, 2013)

I read all that Rilvor, and I must say that that was really informative. I heard of the Black Hole on multiplie occasions, but I have never known exactly what it was like.

I, personally, wouldn't oppose to a similar thing being made again, but even the General Time Wasting Thread was... a waste of time. So maybe not.

It is a _little bit_ emotional thinking about how FAF changes back and forth, as well as all these friendships online being made, then being destroyed, or just lost. FAF's a funny place.


----------



## Namba (Jan 10, 2013)

It's like Oz: people come and go so quickly.


----------



## skyelar (Jan 10, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> I've seen communities die due to asspatting evolving to the point where everyone would RP emote with every post. People who were put off by said hug boxing would say things like "You guys are acting a little weird", which was a flag for all the hugbox members to gather around and attack that member like a bunch of pikmin beating at a grubdog till they were either banned for 'being a problem' or they ran away from all the furfaggotry. I'd rather see people with daggers pointed at one another's throat than to have people have each other's dick shoved into one another's ass, creating a conga line of faggotry. It's true that the hostility becomes a bit too extreme at times, but as long as you're not another puss who takes the internet seriously, you'll find yourself laughing more than saying "that was too mean =[".
> 
> 
> It's survival of the fittest; the strong move on, the weak become the food. It's an acceptable and way better forum formula.



If it reached to that, sure, I don't think I'd hang around either. 
But, I don't think I can agree with the "another puss who takes the internet seriously". Yes, there are a good number of people out there who are trolled far too easily, but people probably should feel welcomed into a group before being teased and taunted. Give them a bit of a shield before throwing them to the wolves.
(Because who knows what the wolves will do to a poor, unsuspecting, new fur.)


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 10, 2013)

skyelar said:


> If it reached to that, sure, I don't think I'd hang around either.
> But, I don't think I can agree with the "another puss who takes the internet seriously". Yes, there are a good number of people out there who are trolled far too easily, but people probably should feel welcomed into a group before being teased and taunted. Give them a bit of a shield before throwing them to the wolves.
> (Because who knows what the wolves will do to a poor, unsuspecting, new fur.)



Some forums are not meant for some people. Not all the sections are as hostile as others (see convention, fursuiting, art section forums).


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 10, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> It's true that the hostility becomes a bit too extreme at times, but as long as you're not another puss who takes the internet seriously, you'll find yourself laughing more than saying "that was too mean =[".
> 
> It's survival of the fittest; the strong move on, the weak become the food. It's an acceptable and way better forum formula.


That's my experience with this place. I wanted to get back into the fandom so I checked this place out. I was fearing that it would be murrypurry bologne, but when I saw how clever and realistic the members were I felt better. I don't want a hugbox. I also don't want murry noobies so I appreciate the ... effective way FAF pushes them away.

I'm not pointing a dagger at anyone, I'd rather make friends, but I feel I shouldn't tolerate every Yiff McSparkleWuff who ops up here. They're naive and obnoxious. Some will wise up and become reasonable members I'm sure, the ones who can't take the heat will get out of the kitchen.   -Self indulgent rant over-


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 10, 2013)

Oh my God! Story time with Rilvor! I live for these moments!


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 10, 2013)

Uncle Rilvor tells the best stories. :3

I came here around early 2008 (As it hints in my join date) from Gaia and I was into the overtly friendly furry atmosphere because at that time I was still a newfag to the fandom.


----------



## Tiamat (Jan 10, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> art section forums.



Ha, while we would never, ever indulge a hostile environment, the art forums can be quite dramatic, especially as of late when people refuse take critique.
Strangely enough, its generally those users that are the most hostile, not the regulars.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 10, 2013)

2010 was so boring. At least it was before "hate-fest 2011".


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 10, 2013)

Rilvor should tell more stories from his tomes of knowledge. I bet he has a library with some big ass velvet chair and a fireplace. Yeah, I've got a lot of respect for him. Helped me very much one day.

Anyway, I came here...you can read. You know when I got here.

In all honesty, I feel this place getting increasingly worse. It probably won't be as bad as what Rilvor detailed. I like many of the regulars, I'd say 20. But a lot of other users strike me as people really just looking to mess with others and look cool. It's reaching and the last assumption even I'd like to make, but I really feel that..

I actually get absolutely sick of seeing people toss about "asspats" and "murry purry" like they're everyday vowels even when there is no poster to apply them to. That bugs me because it's often hypocritically used here, but it's used in such a high frequency, no one notices. Usually the asspats are actually being given to the ones who are being outright dicks for extremely trivial things. Though I suppose that's actually not giving asspats, but rather ass kissing. But is either better?

While no, it's not the norm, there are few people who come here and post less than favorable threads that actually seem like they can be reasoned with. And plenty DO try to get them to understand what the problem is with what they said to give them something to walk away with and think about. 
Then you have the ones that just come in with countless insults and the most dehumanizing shit I could see said to someone while patting each other's backs. Like the person who fucked up is of lesser value than the shit of a parasite. And lately (last few weeks), I'm seeing outright _glorification_ of excessively cruel behavior and justifications of being a bastard to one another. It's been making me a bit passive aggressive here.

It's not enough for me to rage quit since no one has really attacked me and I love some of the fuckers here. But, that's why I don't even give the most mildly thought out opinions for the most part. Hinalle actually understandably called me out on this a few months back and this is why, I suppose. I could add decent input, but if I did, someone's gonna take me too seriously, someone's gonna get antagonistic, and when I ask what the problem is..."OH DIS IZ TUFF SITE!!1 NO MURRRRRRY PURRRRRY AZZPATTING HUR, GO 2 <insert furry site I've never heard of here>!!" Then my dumbass will most likely feed into it and well, yeah...
Hasn't happened yet, but I know it would and "arguing" on the Internet is unhealthy. 
I do get called out and when it's respectful and truthful, I listen. Arshes took her wooden spoon to my hand a few times when I first got here actually. xD

I don't get decimated like some unlucky few, but sometimes it was getting there. I do take negative criticisms, but I'm not trying to see bullshit for next to no reason. That's why I abandon a few threads something else I was called on.

I do like this place though. Nothing's perfect.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 10, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> In all honesty, I feel this place getting increasingly worse.



Most of the other new members I've met here seem like pretty friendly and balanced people. Sure there are some outside of that, but, I've been impressed with who I've seen join up and jump right in here lately. So maybe that might put a little more buffer against the slide that you fear may occur. At least hopefully.

I'm here for thoughtful discussion myself. Not here for flame wars, not here for us turning a blind eye and pretending to accept truly strange and unhealthy behaviors. I just want to enjoy talking with a group of people who share a common interest in the fandom and do so on a respectful level. Yeah, a good debate is healthy, it really is. but it doesn't need to lead to all out wars, lynch mobs, or even cliques. I think cliques are somewhat inevitable but I never quite like the idea of a united bunch of people who always agree with each other and don't think for themselves. When you become afraid to express your own opinion the quality of the discussion will only go down.

We absolutely will become nothing more than a hate box if everyone is afraid to disagree with the haterbots here. And at the end of the day...the haters themselves will get bored. So it's really good for no one in the end. Even haters need someone to disagree with them in order to keep them entertained.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 10, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Goodness it's a bit of a long story...


Thanks for that Rilvor. Good to have a rough history of the place. I'll continue to be genuine so I don't do anything I will come to regret.


----------



## Namba (Jan 11, 2013)

Aetius said:


> 2010 was so boring. At least it was before "hate-fest 2011".



My god, what an era. I got my ass chewed up.


----------



## Rilvor (Jan 11, 2013)

I understand your trepidation, Pachi. There are some threads or posters I find it incredibly tempting to choose to be vitriolic towards. Though I read the majority of threads (when I am actually here) I reply to few as I end up feeling it would be best to say nothing on most. Internet arguments can be addictive in a negative way. I wouldn't worry about the crowd here. They will decide they either like you or don't, and trust me that can change any time. As for libraries and velvet chairs...well, I'll leave that alone I suppose. I do have a lot of stories of this place, though.

In the end even so-called "haters" and other posters alike will join in on whatever seems to be the most fun in the general air of the forum. I've seen the FAF defence force people be gigantic hypocrites and do an about-face, afterall.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 11, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Though I read the majority of threads (when I am actually here) I reply to few as I end up feeling it would be best to say nothing on most. Internet arguments can be addictive in a negative way.



That's basically my stance as well. I'm trying to eliminate negativity in all areas of my life at the moment. 

It is interesting to see who changes their tune a lot though. In a pitiful sort of way.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 11, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Uncle Rilvor tells the best stories. :3
> 
> I came here around early 2008 (As it hints in my join date) from Gaia and I was into the overtly friendly furry atmosphere because at that time I was still a newfag to the fandom.


Once you go to FAF you cant ever go back to Gaia...
you just see nothing but overly friendly nature and creeps


----------



## BRN (Jan 11, 2013)

XoPachi, things have been far worse. Nowadays, this place can be a honeypot trap, which is pretty sickening at times; and yeah, I can see what you mean when you say that people hand out asspats for being a dick.

But it has a modicum of dignity, and there are some threads that are just friendly. Around about 2011 we had a number of users setting up cycles of hatred, shitting on every thread; and worse, every other regular celebrated and idolised those few posters. It wasn't until infractions aggregated, a couple of bans were handed out, and the people on the forum who were bored and mildly disgusted spoke up that things slowly settled down. I'd say those old flames still bares embers, and that's what you're seeing.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 11, 2013)

Tiamat said:


> Ha, while we would never, ever indulge a hostile environment, the art forums can be quite dramatic, especially as of late when people refuse take critique.
> Strangely enough, its generally those users that are the most hostile, not the regulars.



That's true. I remember that one thread that guy deleted because he couldn't take honest critique and suggestions when people corrected him on his knowledge. I will say that those that go there to learn will learn if only they are willing to listen. If they go into it with that attitude, sarcasm and hostility will be nonexistent and they'll (hopefully) walk away with a thing or two learned.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Jan 11, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> My, you've got quite the nasty bit of snark going on.



You've always been a perceptive guy, it's why I like you so much :]


----------

